
Bread Price Fixing in Canada - stygiansonic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_price-fixing_in_Canada
======
stygiansonic
Further analysis: [https://www.macleans.ca/economy/economicanalysis/14-years-
of...](https://www.macleans.ca/economy/economicanalysis/14-years-of-loblaws-
bread-price-fixing-may-have-cost-you-at-least-400/)

